# Low Sewer Discharge Height



## Lynn & Steve (Jul 31, 2006)

Has anyone else had issues with the height of the sewer discharge on the 25rss? In most campgrounds with even, level sites the discharge is lower than the sewer connection. How have you handled this? I'm tired of having to manipulate the hose after flushing the holding tanks to make certain we don't have a backup. I'm not certain raising the trailer on blocks would be the best solution. Any ideas?

Steve


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Welcome to the site Lynn and Steve. Sorry your first post had to deal with waste tanks.









I have the 25RSS and the sewer pipe is low but has not been below the sewer dump. I also manipulate (for lack of a better term) the hose to drain everything. Some here have had their axles flipped to gain ground clearance which would benefit the sewer height.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

action Hi Lynn & Steve! action

Welcome to Outbackers







You'll get lots of great advice here, looks like you already have...

Happy Camping,
Dawn


----------



## ctsoderq (Dec 14, 2003)

I've had the same problem a few times, especially with the sites that have a 90 deg. elbow on top of the sewer connection. I don't have a solution, but I use one of the accordian type hose supporters to get the best slope possible, but a few sites do pose an elevation problem. Lots of water flushed through after dumping and very careful hose removal is a must.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I don't camp with hookups, so this might be way off base, but why couldn't you put a few 2x4's down and use that extra height to get above the sewer?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, Lynn & Steve!* action 
Glad you found our little corner of the internet!

Yeah, that low sewer connection is the price we pay for the low profile, ground hugging, design that helps make the Outbacks such a joy to tow.







As others have said, the axle flip makes a huge difference, but I would not do that just for the hose issue. If you make sure your black tank is full before you empty, and then empty a FULL gray tank right after the black tank, you should not have any problems. If you are in a situation where you might get back flow into the tanks, you are connecting to a sewer hookup that is WAY higher than I have ever seen!









And, as a last resort, you can do as Jim mentioned and roll up onto a couple of 2x's. Just be sure to put them on both sides of the trailer, and then level it front to rear.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> action *Welcome to Outbackers, Lynn & Steve!* action
> Glad you found our little corner of the internet!
> 
> Yeah, that low sewer connection is the price we pay for the low profile, ground hugging, design that helps make the Outbacks such a joy to tow.
> ...


Come on Doug, tell us again how flipping the axles creates a flow so great, when dumping the black tank, it "knocks your socks off". I can't seem to get that image out of my mind.


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

I have the same issues in the 26..Dumping this past week at Bissells was a chore, the sewer connection was WAY above my outlet...couldn;t even use the sidewinder sewer supports because it was too high.

One neat thing though, I got to use hurricaneplumbers macerator pump once, that thing really chews up and shoots out the stuff... and mixes a nice daiquiri if needed


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

matty1 said:


> I have the same issues in the 26..Dumping this past week at Bissells was a chore, the sewer connection was WAY above my outlet...couldn;t even use the sidewinder sewer supports because it was too high.
> 
> One neat thing though, I got to use hurricaneplumbers macerator pump once, that thing really chews up and shoots out the stuff... *and mixes a nice daiquiri if needed *










Matty


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Matt, the crapper pump is back in action again


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

There is another way. It is called Sewer Solutions. You hook-up the hose to it and it smushes everything up real well plus provides more velocity to push the waste down. Used it may times and it did push "up-Hill" on several occasions. You can also reverse the flow to give a wash of your tanks. Works ok for that but I wouldn't call it a "Quickie Flush" replacement.

here is the url from Camping World.

http://reserveamerica.campingworld.com/bro...amp;tab=reviews


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

matty1 said:


> I have the same issues in the 26..Dumping this past week at Bissells was a chore, the sewer connection was WAY above my outlet...couldn;t even use the sidewinder sewer supports because it was too high.
> 
> One neat thing though, I got to use hurricaneplumbers macerator pump once, that thing really chews up and shoots out the stuff... and mixes a nice daiquiri if needed


So that is the real name, macerator pump...hurricance called it something else







. This thing even came with a remote on/off switch....mabye they explode once in awhile







.

This pump was cool because it could pump your black tank uphill in a garden hose.

Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

On the same subject, dumping with a low drain is difficult enuf at times but for those at Bissels this past week, did you notice the dump station? It was at the grass island near where Colton parked the 2 trailers. No where near level, the black would not have drained at all if it is the front of the two tanks. What were they thinking, putting a dump station on eneven ground?

John


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Ok I think you are overlooking the obvious here. Go buy a ABS coupler or ell and shorten the main pipe. You will gain 2-3 inches in height and pull the main pipe away from the wheels. While you are at it you may want to install a clear section so you can see when the tanks are clean. The clear section can be bought at any RV store. Kirk


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Clarification...... The crapper pump that I have is only to pump distances, not height reasons. At home I have to discharge about 125 feet. My 28BHS drain is nice and high, no problems there.


----------

